# Trimming a major limb (leg)



## Youngbuck20 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just ran into a video posted by Mr.AA, looks like hes now shaving his legs, with a chainsaw. Trimming a Major Limb - YouTube He gets hauled away at the 5:15 mark.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't say im surprised by this.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Apr 30, 2013)

That makes two of us. Looks like he got lucky.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 30, 2013)

That old man is not going to be happy until he kills himself so he can then brag about it.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (May 1, 2013)

He seemed awfully proud didn't he. What a moron.


----------



## richard t (May 2, 2013)

Chaps chaps chaps


----------



## Zale (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to see that.


----------



## lumberjack48 (May 2, 2013)

Anytime you pickup a chainsaw remember who's running who. I ran a saw 30 yrs for a living, i never lost my respect for one, i never got cut, close, close many times, close enough to get a little more respect.


----------



## newsawtooth (May 2, 2013)

richard t said:


> Chaps chaps chaps



Chaps may have helped but I suspect ol AA was climbing. Ol Dirty is the only guy I've seen hard enough to climb consistently in chaps and he deserves credit for it. AA seems to one hand the saw a lot and the cut was on his calf. Pure speculation; but he may have finished the cut then let the saw swing and caught his leg as his arm swung back. Maybe he'll chime in to give us the scoop.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (May 2, 2013)

Chaps or no chaps. An injury is inevitable with this guy.


----------



## imagineero (May 3, 2013)

Sorry to see anyone injured with a chainsaw, no matter who it is.

I climb in chainsaw pants in the winter, more for comfort than safety though honestly. I'm not sure of the law stateside, but here in aus anybody running a chainsaw for work legally has to wear chainsaw pants or chaps. Climbers are the only exception - we aren't legally required to wear them. Statistically there are very few leg chainsaw injuries for climbers - mostly its upper body stuff - hands, forearms, chest, neck and face. You're legally supposed to keep both hands on the saw at all times too, even climbing saws. They're called top handled saws, not one handed saws ;-)

But yeah, we all do it anyway. Unless OHS is watching.

Shaun


----------



## Youngbuck20 (May 3, 2013)

There's a mouthful of honesty if I've ever seen it! Good on ya


----------



## treemandan (May 3, 2013)

newsawtooth said:


> Chaps may have helped but I suspect ol AA was climbing. Ol Dirty is the only guy I've seen hard enough to climb consistently in chaps and he deserves credit for it. AA seems to one hand the saw a lot and the cut was on his calf. Pure speculation; but he may have finished the cut then let the saw swing and caught his leg as his arm swung back. Maybe he'll chime in to give us the scoop.



Watching his videos one can see he is quite loose with the saw, he just can not handle it well. He just flops it out there and hits the throttle hoping for the best. He is 65 ####ing years old for crying out loud ! The man should give himself a break.


----------



## treemandan (May 3, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Sorry to see anyone injured with a chainsaw, no matter who it is.
> 
> I climb in chainsaw pants in the winter, more for comfort than safety though honestly. I'm not sure of the law stateside, but here in aus anybody running a chainsaw for work legally has to wear chainsaw pants or chaps. Climbers are the only exception - we aren't legally required to wear them. Statistically there are very few leg chainsaw injuries for climbers - mostly its upper body stuff - hands, forearms, chest, neck and face. You're legally supposed to keep both hands on the saw at all times too, even climbing saws. They're called top handled saws, not one handed saws ;-)
> 
> ...



I have seen what you climb in and buddy it ain't pretty. Yer looking a little Gumpish with the shorts and spikes but don't take offense I know you Aussies are like that and I have done it too.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## imagineero (May 4, 2013)

treemandan said:


> I have seen what you climb in and buddy it ain't pretty. Yer looking a little Gumpish with the shorts and spikes but don't take offense I know you Aussies are like that and I have done it too.:msp_rolleyes:



C'mon mate, wht are you talking about? I've got great legs!

Seriously though, I'd love to live some place I could climb in chainsaw pants all year... Not just for safety either. Those pads aren't great on bare shins :-( dehydration is a serious risk here though, much realer than chainsaw injuries. In summer I drink 3 gallons of iced water a day, but it's never enough. Pretty hard to stay out of the sun when you're cutting all the trees down hehe

Shaun


----------



## StrataTree (May 4, 2013)

In Europe leg pro is required I do believe and here in the U.S. I think 19 states have OSHA regulations that supersede the Z133 and require leg pro. My boss here in Oregon was fined when one of his climbers was spotted without leg pro by an OSHA officer...just sayin. And now all of us at the company must chap up or wear chainsaw pants.


----------



## treemandan (May 4, 2013)

imagineero said:


> C'mon mate, wht are you talking about? I've got great legs!
> 
> Seriously though, I'd love to live some place I could climb in chainsaw pants all year... Not just for safety either. Those pads aren't great on bare shins :-( dehydration is a serious risk here though, much realer than chainsaw injuries. In summer I drink 3 gallons of iced water a day, but it's never enough. Pretty hard to stay out of the sun when you're cutting all the trees down hehe
> 
> Shaun



Everything you said is true. Everything.


----------



## mic687 (May 10, 2013)

I never like to see anyone hurt but I have to agree it was sure to happen with him. I watched some of his vids and he seems a little carless with the saw and man does he climb slow.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2013)

treemandan said:


> Watching his videos one can see he is quite loose with the saw, he just can not handle it well. He just flops it out there and hits the throttle hoping for the best. He is 65 ####ing years old for crying out loud ! The man should give himself a break.



Well not defending AA but I will likely climb until 70 unless I win the lotto so in 15 years your going to say I need a break or what ?


----------



## tree MDS (May 29, 2013)

Well, we can only hope this doesn't have a negative effect on his angie's list rating!! 

Yeah, I said it!!!


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (May 29, 2013)

Pretty Nasty shark bite, I cut myself in my left bicept/tricept in '97. I was taking down a dead cottonwood and gaff slid out a big chunk of bark. I reached over my cut with the left hand to brace and it took 6 months to get full range of motion back still have restriction in that artery, I never do one handed cuts and was lucky I didn't bleed out, was 65 feet up and had to roll off a utility shed as I ran out of rope the last 5-6 feet, my buddy made a turnic with his bandana and cut the rest of the sleve off and drove me to the ER, they had to do vascular surgery on the large artery and it is still restricted. I always use two tye in points, and when double crotching use a positioning lanyard so I am balanced with my work, and always hit blade brake before turning saw off. Hope he recovers well looks like a lot of mussle damage, like rope-n-saddle I have no retirement plan and have to climb as long as I can. I am only 45 going on 46 and I feel it already.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 30, 2013)

I would say 98% of people on this site hang up there saddle decades before this guy has. I feel a little long in the tooth some days in the trees and im not yet 40.

He might do some things differently, but he gets off his butt, goes out and does the best he can. Im not saying hes a shining example to the industry but IMHO he doesn't deserve to be ridiculed when he gets hurt.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 30, 2013)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I would say 98% of people on this site hang up there saddle decades before this guy has. I feel a little long in the tooth some days in the trees and im not yet 40.
> 
> He might do some things differently, but he gets off his butt, goes out and does the best he can. Im not saying hes a shining example to the industry but IMHO he doesn't deserve to be ridiculed when he gets hurt.



I would never ridicule anyone for getting hurt like that... that just sucks... BUT I think in his case it comes from a lot of people here attempting to help him and attempting to get him to change his ways a bit. To which he exhibited an "I know it all attitude" and would argue, insult and continue to post his videos of his mistakes, but mistakes as examples of good tree work. I dont think he started climbing and doing trees until after he was already 60 so his body has not suffered the years of damage. But all those years as a Double Secret Agent/ Marine/ Test Pilot must have been rough on him.


----------

